# first day.... auction ....



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i went to a auction just for homer pigeon! OMG there was good homer but the way they treat there bird in the cage pissed me off they was just throwing them like they was nothing .. i went to an auction in SC it was my first time..it sux ! it was kinda fun bidding tho .. they country folk was smoking in a close place ..smoke everywhere. 


they only good thing was that i loft been upgrade to 5 more homers ..


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sounds like you got some new birds! Sorry the auction was a bit upsetting to you. I know how that is when I am at a show and see what I feel is less than good treatment of the birds.

How about some pictures of your new birds?

Terry


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> Sounds like you got some new birds! Sorry the auction was a bit upsetting to you. I know how that is when I am at a show and see what I feel is less than good treatment of the birds.
> 
> How about some pictures of your new birds?
> 
> Terry


yea!!! picture will be posted on tuesday!!


----------

